# Whittling



## tkern (May 24, 2015)

I started whittling as a down time hobby. I don't get a lot of down time but I've found I really enjoy the one track minded work of making something out of a block of wood. Nothing I'm working on is anywhere close to being something polished. Just simple; I'm having a couple glasses of whiskey while sitting in my backyard and digging a knife into some wood. Two questions:

-I've been using an Opinel because I have it. Is there a better/ inexpensive/ not as brittle knife for the hobby?

-Is there good place to get basswood other than the random chunks I can cull from amazon?

Thanks


----------



## sachem allison (May 24, 2015)

Michael's for the basswood or a hobby shop. Case or oldtimer whittling knife. Shrade makes one too.


----------



## sachem allison (May 24, 2015)

I like a three bladed b pocket knife,preferably with at least one sheepsfoot blade for detail work.


----------



## tkern (May 24, 2015)

Picked up a Shrade old timer. Want me to whittle you something?


----------



## Dardeau (May 24, 2015)

I've got this plan to whittle little figurines out of basswood scrap, seal them, and burn in cake testers so everyone in the restaurant has custom cake testers. I've got about three started and got stalled by the busy season.


----------



## sachem allison (May 24, 2015)

whittle me a spoon. do you ever use your proscuitto tester bone thingey?


----------



## tkern (May 24, 2015)

sachem allison said:


> whittle me a spoon. do you ever use your proscuitto tester bone thingey?



I did. Works very well. You can definitely smell the when the inside is fully hamified. Spoon it is.


----------



## apicius9 (May 24, 2015)

Just giving you something to aim for 

Stefan


----------



## Dardeau (May 24, 2015)

Not one piece?


----------



## tkern (May 24, 2015)

Not enough detail in those trees. Burn it and start over.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 24, 2015)

tkern said:


> -Is there good place to get basswood other than the random chunks I can cull from amazon?
> 
> Thanks



I know you're in the USA but Lee Valley in Canada sells a lot of basswood and tools (at least when I've been in the Winnipeg store), they occasionally have free shipping promotions too from the online shop, so may be worth looking into considering our dollar sucks, although I'm not sure if there is a USA equivalent of LV?


----------



## tkern (May 24, 2015)

tjangula said:


> I know you're in the USA but Lee Valley in Canada sells a lot of basswood and tools (at least when I've been in the Winnipeg store), they occasionally have free shipping promotions too from the online shop, so may be worth looking into considering our dollar sucks, although I'm not sure if there is a USA equivalent of LV?



A lot of cool stuff on their site. The losable knife is tempting.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 25, 2015)

preface. i suck at whittling!..i can make wood shavings, and sometime i dribble them with my blood 

but i think a knife with a scandi grind is great for cutting wood. and there is hardly a competitor in the same price point as a Mora!! get a Carbon Mora companion and start making tiny "Chainsaw totem bears".


----------



## maiko (May 26, 2015)

agree re mora. consider something like this: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005IW5YN8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



boomchakabowwow said:


> preface. i suck at whittling!..i can make wood shavings, and sometime i dribble them with my blood
> 
> but i think a knife with a scandi grind is great for cutting wood. and there is hardly a competitor in the same price point as a Mora!! get a Carbon Mora companion and start making tiny "Chainsaw totem bears".


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 29, 2015)

tjangula said:


> I know you're in the USA but Lee Valley in Canada sells a lot of basswood and tools (at least when I've been in the Winnipeg store), *they occasionally have free shipping promotions too from the online shop, so may be worth looking into considering our dollar sucks,* although I'm not sure if there is a USA equivalent of LV?



looks like they have the promo on right now until June 8


----------



## tkern (Jun 1, 2015)

Spoon carving has been halted for the last week. Took much whiskey one night, slipped with the knife and got myself pretty good. Camping next week so I'll probably finish it then. Right now it looks like a pot pipe.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 1, 2015)

tkern said:


> Right now it looks like a pot pipe.


The wacky tobacky is legal in DC now right? You've got enough spoons already anyway. 
I'm hoping you will finally whittle me that phallus I've been asking for as an XMas gift this year.


----------



## tkern (Jun 1, 2015)

A phallus it is! After Son's spoon. If I keep getting requests like this I'll have to become a craftsman/vendor. Come get your shittily whittled bric-a-brac!

Edit: Circumcised or au naturale?


----------

